# Looking for answers regarding Hoyt Mystic Rebel



## bob_in_BD (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi,
Kind of new to Archery. Brother got us going this year. I just purchased my 13 year old a Hoyt Mystic Rebel, Left Hand, and I've got some questions, also looking for some confirmation, wisdom, etc.

Label says draw weight 30-40, draw length 26, string length 35. Then it has 586925. Not sure if this is a S/N or not.

Does anyone know where I can find a manual, or determine the year, etc.

It was inexpensive and will only be used for a year, to determine if he wants to continue. Someone told me about the 2.5 rule for draw length, which if correct would mean that a 26" draw length should work for up to a 65" wing span. Is this a valid way to measure? If so, its right at the outside range, but with a release (which seems to add 1-2") he should be fine.

Anyone know if the drawlength is adjustable on this? The "cams" are round, and don't seem to have any other set screws. Is changing the string length an option?

Any info to get me started would be great.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Baggedgp (Jan 30, 2009)

The bow is probally about 10yrs old. I had one when i was 13 also. That is correct that it is a 26" draw.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Are there any slots in the sides of the wheels?


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like a 1997 bow with tri-draw wheels. a-a is 39 and bh is 9. Hoyt tuneing charts show a module hole with different numbers for different draw lengths. Check it out. Its at the bottom of he chart.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT Bob,:wav::welcome::wav:you might want to take it in to a pro shop. Make sure the string is ok before shooting, also they might help in the draw length:thumbs_up


----------

